# coolant lose



## wooly360 (Nov 14, 2009)

i got a 2004 jetta gli. well for some odd reason my coolant tank does not hold. i can find the leak at all. i lose the hoses. ive not yet took the whole bumper off and did a deep look. but some how i know its leaking from the passenger side. because i see water on the ground. i cant the car more than a few car with the low coolant thing going off. well in the process of finding were the problem at i just put water in it. i dont have the money for keep putting coolant in it. and i cant go a day with a car. im just looking to see if any one has had this same problem befor and knows how to fix it?


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: coolant lose (wooly360)*

Yes I've had that problem before. I found the part that was leaking and replaced it, not much else you can do really


----------



## wooly360 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: coolant lose (zgdonkey)*

ya i found it it leaking from the pump


----------

